# Considering BMC Streetfire



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

I am returning to cycling after a few years of being away from the bike. My current road bike is '97 Specialized Allez Sport, the fit is okay but not great.

I have been doing some searching for a new frame to move my Campy Veloce/Centaur parts to and stumbled across a 2007 BMC Streetfire SSX frame closeout on an LBS website. I haven't seen them in person yet.

I am 5'11" and weigh about 190lbs, is this bike something that would be stiff enough at my weight? I am not a pedal stomper but like a responsive ride.

The geometry looks similar to other bikes I've looked at, is there anything goofy about this bike that it is being sold for a relatively low price?

thanks for any info and opinions you can share.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

This frame is very stiff, it has a vey racey feel when you stomp the pedals, it just seems to rocket. The geometry is great on this bike as well for me, io am shorter at 5' 7" but I love this bike and just wish thyey made a carbin version. I think you would be hard pressed to find a better frame for the money or for even under $1,000


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I hope to be able check one out on Friday.


----------



## airedale (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm 6'1 and around 83 kgs have had an XL 2006 Streetfire SSX for around 2.5 years. It's an awesome bike. I use mine as a trainer and commuter and have raced on it a handful of times. The frame is uber stiff under my solid weight and the geometry is awesome - it's probably the most stable bike I've ridden. I like it so much I went and bought an SLT01 as a race bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

For what its worth a slightly modified version of the SSX was what one of the former pro teams used to use at Paris-Roubaix vice one of the more expensive models.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

I'l have to think about the Paris-Roubaix  .

I called the LBS and they don't have the frames in store, they would have to order it if I wanted one. The geometry for the large size looks right for the fitting measurements I have done. I'm hoping for my sizing (height: 5'11" inseam: 33.5") that the seatpost isn't maxed out on the large. The top tube effective length is just right for me at 565mm.

Now I am left to ponder. Any pictures of a large built up and setup near my dimensions would help give me an idea if this would work right.


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Crappy cell phone pics of my "large" built up (with SRAM force) here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=139445

I've had a couple weeks to race the bike now. It's got basic (ultegra/open pro) wheels. While it's not going to win any "light bike" competitions the way I'm currently riding it, it shoots forward when I pedal, and turns really nicely.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info and link to your pictures. I saw it when I was doing my "obsessive" research but didn't see what size frame it was. The pictures are definitely helping me decide on this frame. I like the characterstic that most have said about the bike that it shoots forward when given power. My current bike does not have that feeling.

My build-up won't be a feather weight either. I built my wheels about 4 years ago on Campy Veloce hubs with Open Pro's (32 spoke 3 cross) and will be moving my '99 Veloce group to the new frame. I have to get my engine in better shape before I think about dropping cash on lightweight stuff.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

I picked up my 07 Streetfire SSX frame from the shop on Friday and completed my build up on Saturday. I see what you guys mean about the stiffness and geometry. This bike likes be ridden fast and handles great.

The only glitch that I found was on my '99 Veloce crankset, it had a crack near the BB axle hole about an inch long which I noticed when trying to set the torque on the BB bolt. Luckily I had a Veloce triple crankset stored away that has the same bolt circle so I moved my 53/39 rings over and removed the little ring.

I will post some pictures tonight.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

A pic of the new machine. I still have to play with the saddle/bar drop. The picture makes it look alot higher.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

View attachment 136680


A picture from the workstand, just about finished on Saturday.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice bike, I am going to miss my streetfire


----------

